

Investing in the mental health of your team - ashreef
http://shreef.com/2013/03/investing-in-the-mental-health-of-your-team/

======
gpcz
Are you sure you would want a psychiatrist rather than a psychologist?
Personally I would feel very uncomfortable having someone under my employer
prescribing me psych meds. Also, while it might work well for sports teams, in
knowledge work the majority of what I'd need untangled by the psychologist
would be work-related, and a full time psychologist/psychiatrist would have a
conflict of interest since he/she's being paid by the company. I would not be
able to open up to them on that subject.

~~~
adanto6840
In the US I would think you'd be covered (in theory, at least) by doctor-
patient confidentiality, no?

~~~
gpcz
In theory, yes. I guess I just wouldn't trust my career's integrity on such a
flimsy notion, especially when the psychologist would be on the same payroll.
Maybe I have trust issues.

------
jordo37
I am very curious about this. Does anyone have personal or even second-hand
stories of a mental health professional for startups? I know of plenty of
companies who do things to make employees "happy" - massages, free food, high
salary - but I have never heard of a company directly focused on helping each
employee have a sound mind.

In my opinion, this just makes sense. Especially in a small startup, the
stresses the team feels are well beyond what most employees are used to and
there have been several accounts of the impact of that depression.[1] [2]
Teaching employees effective strategies to deal with stress or even just to
talk through and help manage other mental factors in their lives seems like a
logical choice for success, but again I have never heard of it and would love
to hear more.

[1]<http://bubs.co/if-you-ever-feel-alone-in-this>

[2][http://blog.launch.co/blog/should-we-talk-about-the-fact-
tha...](http://blog.launch.co/blog/should-we-talk-about-the-fact-that-jody-
sherman-didnt-just-d.html)

------
pauldelany
"While those football players are getting 6 figures salaries"

\- just to note, some of those players get 6 figure sums per week, not 6
figure salaries!

~~~
ashreef
yes, I missed a lot of money for not continuing to play football after high
school.

